# YEAH! My new site



## darin3200 (Sep 4, 2005)

I just finished it, it doesn't have as many pics as I would like and can still use a little more work but I'm tired

http://darinfriedrichs.com

Feedback appreaciated


----------



## Mathijs (Sep 4, 2005)

jalbum rocks hehe

I picked the same skin when I used it lol

But I like it 
You got some nice pictures too :thumbup:


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks! jalbum is a pretty cool, it works great


----------



## freddyv (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, not bad, not bad at all.

I always like basic black for photos sites 'cause they make the colors look so vibrant.

Fred  
http://www.acclaimimages.com/search_terms/fred_voetsch.html


----------

